# Cecopexy



## sadieandbrian (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what code is used for a laparoscopic cecopexy?


----------



## jcossin@cosa (May 13, 2011)

Did you ever get an answer on this? One of my physician's just asked this same question


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 13, 2011)

I would think you'd have to submit an unlisted procedure code?


----------



## surgonc87 (May 13, 2011)

Unlisted code, get fee from nearest reporting procedure code and times 20% of that code. 44238


----------



## sadieandbrian (May 16, 2011)

We went with the unlisted 44238 CPT. We have not been paid yet, denied for no pre-authorization which we have appealed. The preauthorization gals had given different codes when they pre-cert'ed originally & were told no authorization needed. Sure it'll be a fight, but hopefully we can get them to process.


----------



## Williamsad78 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Ceopexy*

Could the cpt code 44680-intestinal plication  cover the ned to suture the cecum and ascending colon for dx: Redundant?


----------

